
Pentagonal Ice Discovered: Could Be Used To Modify Weather - nreece
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/04/090407075344.htm
======
gojomo
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice-nine>

~~~
joshu
Beat me to it.

